# Home Depot - free shipping, skeleton horse 1/2 off



## infernal (Oct 15, 2018)

Home Depot is now shipping all Halloween decor online orders for free, and the skeleton horse is marked down to $99.50:

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-Decorations-Halloween-Decorations/N-5yc1vZc2ve

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


----------

